# Shooting // Video for GrayWolf... Day 3 & Card Cut... Again



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

I want to preface this video by saying, I'm sorry. I'd like to think I don't get frustrated or that I'm emotionless, but I did get frustrated and I let my emotions guide my attitude in this video, and for that I apologize specifically to the person with whom I had a PM conversation. I know it wasn't personal.

I'd like to thank GrayWolf for inviting me along on this adventure: here. First attempt video: here, second attempt: here  You're the best man. From here on out I'm going to yell "GrayWolf!!!!!" at the end of my shooting videos! lol

I think that this constitutes an honest card cut with distance verification and maybe I earned a badge? I'll leave it up to the people to decide.

"Officially" completed the task 3 days from start to finish. 

On the left hand side you can see the crap ton of partials I got as I walk away. I don't know if it was my setup, but partials were all over the place!






Cheers,

Clever Moniker

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 3/8 Steel

Bands: 25mm to 20mm cut @ 8''

Pouch: SuperSure


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> I want to preface this video by saying, I'm sorry. I'd like to think I don't get frustrated or that I'm emotionless, but I did get frustrated and I let my emotions guide my attitude in this video, and for that I apologize specifically to the person with whom I had a PM conversation. I know it wasn't personal.
> 
> I'd like to thank GrayWolf for inviting me along on this adventure: here. First attempt video: here, second attempt: here  You're the best man. From here on out I'm going to yell "GrayWolf!!!!!" at the end of my shooting videos! lol
> 
> ...


It was funny to watch the measuring  He was crouched down like a dwarf with his free arm spread out like a bird to ward of any possible "frame intruders" lest the naysayers have any excuse to call foul play  Also, proof positive that I don't just spend my days cooking and taking delicious looking pictures  I for one totally understand the need for rules when measuring a specific and difficult skill like this. The card was not in the frame the entire video previously posted and so could not count. Seemed like a fair judgement call to me. :bouncy: (and with that I leave you with this silly dancing ball guy)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting CM. Yesterday and today were legit. GIVE THAT MAN A STINKING BADGE !!! LOL


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 45148


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice shooting, congrats ! btw- wouldnt it be easier to shoot at if it was higher up, around waist level or higher (perhaps eye level), than to be shooting down at it on the ground ?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I guess the other video was not exactly beyond scrutiny, but it seemed easy enough for you to crank out this badge CM.

you make it look easy anyway. congrats man. good shot , accurate video. the dishes are done man!!

Mrs Moniker is still a great heckler. and a pretty good shot too!!

be well,

SF


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Imperial said:


> nice shooting, congrats ! btw- wouldnt it be easier to shoot at if it was higher up, around waist level or higher (perhaps eye level), than to be shooting down at it on the ground ?


I have no clue? Someone with more experience then me would need to speak on that?? Is that why I was getting partials??


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Amy it is kinda funny, tell doubters where to go and what to do when they get there, you know how good you can shoot and have nothing to prove.

EDIT: BTW great shooting as was the first one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As soon as I get the badge fee, I will put you up for a badge .... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> I guess the other video was not exactly beyond scrutiny, but it seemed easy enough for you to crank out this badge CM.
> 
> you make it look easy anyway. congrats man. good shot , accurate video. the dishes are done man!!
> 
> ...


Yep, there's mr moniker looking around for the competition, and it,ll soon be standing a few feet away ! :rofl:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting!! Again.

With this video, even though I feel the first two are legit, you can see the top 1/2 of the card fly off when cut, and you can count the steps aside from the measuring.

The first two vids counting steps is a way to assess measure also.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Rayshot said:


> Nice shooting!! Again.
> 
> With this video, even though I feel the first two are legit, you can see the top 1/2 of the card fly off when cut, and you can count the steps aside from the measuring.
> 
> The first two vids counting steps is a way to assess measure also.


Ohhh, crap, I forgot to mention... I only use your pouches man!!! They're so good. 

Thanks for your comment also, I never considered someone could count my steps! I don't know why anyone would fake such a thing, but in this video, everything is pretty clear!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Very nice!! Oh yeah, by the way, nice shooting too! :neener: Another great cut and video. Having one tape long enough makes it a lot easier....best $10 I spent in a long time.

Bringing the target up makes things easier on the shooter. Less bending to fix targets and easier to see against the backstop. With a catch box, you can make target holders to make card and match changes easier, not to mention, not having to chase down the ammo.

Keep up the great shooting.

Todd


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Very nice!! Oh yeah, by the way, nice shooting too! :neener: Another great cut and video. Having one tape long enough makes it a lot easier....best $10 I spent in a long time.
> 
> Bringing the target up makes things easier on the shooter. Less bending to fix targets and easier to see against the backstop. With a catch box, you can make target holders to make card and match changes easier, not to mention, not having to chase down the ammo.
> 
> ...


$10??? I went out and got that today just for this video and it was $30!!! 

I also owe you a "thanks". I might not have ever attempted this if it wasn't for you telling me to do it Gray.

Cheers brotha


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm cheap....I wait for the sales when I can. And no, I'm not (usually) easy...I was once cheap and easy, and I had to get married because if it :neener: .

If all it takes for you to do something is me telling you to do it, I'm going to have to have a talk with Mrs C M...I'm sure she has a list of things she would like done :rofl: .

Todd


----------

